# Spiele springen auf Desktop zurück wenn Auflösung höher als 1080p



## NeRo1987 (24. Dezember 2017)

*Spiele springen auf Desktop zurück wenn Auflösung höher als 1080p*

Hey Leute, ich hab ein Problem...
Hab meinen PC angeschlossen am TV (XE90), folglich kann ich bei Spielen auch Auflösungen über 1080p einstellen.
Wenn ich jedoch höhere Auflösungen wähle, springt das Spiel wieder zurück auf den Desktop. 
Ist zwar im Hintergrund und in der Tableiste noch offen, lässt sich aber nicht maximieren (bzw. springt sofort beim Versuch daran wieder auf den Desktop).
Hat das Problem von euch auch einer? Mit 1080p ist alles super übrigens.

VG und Danke


----------



## Mar0815 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Spiele springen auf Desktop zurück wenn Auflösung höher als 1080p*

Um welche Spiele geht es denn?


----------

